# NOS disc brakes for rat rod



## mongeese (Mar 19, 2018)

I have 2 of these and do not feel comfortable posting in the for sale section with them being under 10 or 20 years old. Picked them up from a bike shop that has closed. Anyone have a use for them?


----------



## RLS (May 1, 2018)

They look to be Avid BB5 universal F/R sets.
How much are you asking for both rotor/caliper kits? I have a 'goose XR175 FS that has been alteres to disc only and is in need of new stoping wares


----------



## RLS (May 2, 2018)

IDK Why I was thinking 175....
It was a Sears only bike when I got it and it been in the basement a while, it an XR250.


----------

